# Communion - Whitley Strieber



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Has anybody read this book? Supposedly a true story. It's about alien abduction. No, I'm not about to say that we are all actually being abducted but the opposite. Read the following, I had to post it, it is uncanny. This is how Whitley described his experience.

'Movement to this totally unfamiliar environment, so suddenly and under these extreme conditions, stripped away whatever reserves of collectedness I still possessed...The fear was so powerful that it seemed to make my personality completely evaporate...What was left was a body in a state of raw fear so great that it swept about me like a thick suffocating curtain...my surroundings were so unfamiliar in every detail and my surprise so great that I simply faded away, in the sense that my ability to direct myself was lost, mentally aswell as physically. I was in a mental state that separated me from myself so completely that I had no way to filter my emotions or most immediate reactions, nor could my personality initiate anything. I was reduced to pure biological response. I was in my forebrain locked away from the rest of myself. My mind had become a prison.'

That is, without a doubt, the best description I have ever heard of depersonalization.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Has anybody read this book? Supposedly a true story. It's about alien abduction. No, I'm not about to say that we are all actually being abducted but the opposite. Read the following, I had to post it, it is uncanny. This is how Whitley described his experience.

'Movement to this totally unfamiliar environment, so suddenly and under these extreme conditions, stripped away whatever reserves of collectedness I still possessed...The fear was so powerful that it seemed to make my personality completely evaporate...What was left was a body in a state of raw fear so great that it swept about me like a thick suffocating curtain...my surroundings were so unfamiliar in every detail and my surprise so great that I simply faded away, in the sense that my ability to direct myself was lost, mentally aswell as physically. I was in a mental state that separated me from myself so completely that I had no way to filter my emotions or most immediate reactions, nor could my personality initiate anything. I was reduced to pure biological response. I was in my forebrain locked away from the rest of myself. My mind had become a prison.'

That is, without a doubt, the best description I have ever heard of depersonalization.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I believe I saw the film with Christopher Walken? I've also read about alien abduction. I have no doubt it is some form of dissociative experience, and perhaps other disturbances of thinking. Lapses of time in some individuals could be accounted for by dissociative amnesia which I believe is relatively rare.

Also, some have hypnagogic/hypnopompic dreams sp?, night terrors... times when there is a slipping from one level of consiousness to another during the sleep process when these things are experienced.

Wish I could remember an excellent article that discussed the psychological/neurological underpinnings of these experiences. There are also certain personality types prone to these experiences.

And some are full of crap, LOL.

In spite of all this, I was a die-hard X-Files fan. Don't think I missed an episode 

Best,
D :shock:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I believe I saw the film with Christopher Walken? I've also read about alien abduction. I have no doubt it is some form of dissociative experience, and perhaps other disturbances of thinking. Lapses of time in some individuals could be accounted for by dissociative amnesia which I believe is relatively rare.

Also, some have hypnagogic/hypnopompic dreams sp?, night terrors... times when there is a slipping from one level of consiousness to another during the sleep process when these things are experienced.

Wish I could remember an excellent article that discussed the psychological/neurological underpinnings of these experiences. There are also certain personality types prone to these experiences.

And some are full of crap, LOL.

In spite of all this, I was a die-hard X-Files fan. Don't think I missed an episode 

Best,
D :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Before the invention of the space ship (and television) the delusions used to be of an Inncubus (demon in the form of a man, who mounted a sleeping lady and ahem..had his way with her while she slept in dp'd dreamlike trance/sleep paralysis anxiety).

Delusions du jour change with the times. We can only "create" what our minds know to create.

The human mind MUST find "reasons" for its horrific feeilngs. That's where delusions come from.

Peace,
the truth is out there, grin
J


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Before the invention of the space ship (and television) the delusions used to be of an Inncubus (demon in the form of a man, who mounted a sleeping lady and ahem..had his way with her while she slept in dp'd dreamlike trance/sleep paralysis anxiety).

Delusions du jour change with the times. We can only "create" what our minds know to create.

The human mind MUST find "reasons" for its horrific feeilngs. That's where delusions come from.

Peace,
the truth is out there, grin
J


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

No-one, I repeat no-one can be more of a die-hard fan of the x-files than me. I LOVE FOX MULDER.

I loved all that stuff. I was really into reading all about alien abduction. I believe the truth is out there, not so much in the form of little green men though. Actually I believe we are not alone, until people actually claim they've experinced it and then I'm very cycnical. My mother-in-law (well, not yet but working on it) has a crystal that she asks questions and it moves etc. I was open minded about this stuff but whenever I actually see it I always think its phoney. I believe these people believe they are telling the truth, but have not interpreted their expereince correctly. Like Mulder always used to say
I WANT TO BELIEVE.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

No-one, I repeat no-one can be more of a die-hard fan of the x-files than me. I LOVE FOX MULDER.

I loved all that stuff. I was really into reading all about alien abduction. I believe the truth is out there, not so much in the form of little green men though. Actually I believe we are not alone, until people actually claim they've experinced it and then I'm very cycnical. My mother-in-law (well, not yet but working on it) has a crystal that she asks questions and it moves etc. I was open minded about this stuff but whenever I actually see it I always think its phoney. I believe these people believe they are telling the truth, but have not interpreted their expereince correctly. Like Mulder always used to say
I WANT TO BELIEVE.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

YUCK I HATE THIS BOOK!!!

i couldnt sleep for months after reading it back in highschool and i was sure from that moment that i was recieving nightly visits from grays and getting wisked away on their saucer to be strapped down on a table and have all my orifices probed thoroughly. :shock:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

YUCK I HATE THIS BOOK!!!

i couldnt sleep for months after reading it back in highschool and i was sure from that moment that i was recieving nightly visits from grays and getting wisked away on their saucer to be strapped down on a table and have all my orifices probed thoroughly. :shock:


----------

